# Recommendations on Diagnostic Scanning Tool?



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

After getting stuck this past weekend without someone who had a diagnostic tool to read the car's computer, I am contemplating purchasing one. My "Service Engine Soon" light was on with the car producing very minimal power. Please provide opinions and feedback on diagnostic scanners/tools which will read the car's computer to diagnose problems with the vehicle.
Thanks,
Ken


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> After getting stuck this past weekend without someone who had a diagnostic tool to read the car's computer, I am contemplating purchasing one. My "Service Engine Soon" light was on with the car producing very minimal power. Please provide opinions and feedback on diagnostic scanners/tools which will read the car's computer to diagnose problems with the vehicle.
> Thanks,
> Ken


I think Pep Boys, AutoZone, Kragen all carry some relatively inexpensive code readers for something like 99 bucks.

I've never actually used one of those so I couldn't really comment further than this.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

The one most local guys have is from: 
www.PeakResearch.com









But AutoZone will check faults for you in their parking lot.
www.AutoZone.com for locations.

(Great picture in the signature, doeboy!)


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

I really like hte software from www.autoenginuity.com It even comes with its own dyno!! You can also do 1/4 mile runs, 0-60 and offers complete diagnostics.


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

Greco said:


> I really like hte software from www.autoenginuity.com It even comes with its own dyno!! You can also do 1/4 mile runs, 0-60 and offers complete diagnostics.


Yeah, I was looking at it. The software does not need to be BMW specific I take it? Looking on the website, it looked like is was designed for American cars, but I guess it doesn't matter. Am I correct? Have you had any problems with the software in helping you diagnose problems? Also, how was the dyno function? Sounded pretty cool. Finally, do you think that it was worth the cost?


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

The software is OBDII compliant menaing all the codes are universal. You hook it up using the OBD port just under the dash not under the hoodas the DIS the dealer uses, and the Peake tool. I know of someone who has purchased it and uses it to do tuning for his software on the 540's. I think it is worth the cost and offers much more information compared ot the PEake tool.


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

Greco said:


> The software is OBDII compliant menaing all the codes are universal. You hook it up using the OBD port just under the dash not under the hoodas the DIS the dealer uses, and the Peake tool. I know of someone who has purchased it and uses it to do tuning for his software on the 540's. I think it is worth the cost and offers much more information compared ot the PEake tool.


Thanks for the confirmation and response.


----------

